# 'Genius' DNA



## Minona (Mar 25, 2013)

Ooops! See 'Mozart DNA'


----------



## Dustin (Mar 30, 2012)

How cool. I knew Beethoven's hair was still around but didn't know Mozart had any left. I may be mistaken here but I think a strand of Beethoven's hair came on a tour through San Antonio a few years back or maybe some of it just stays there. Unfortunately, I missed seeing it.


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

Where did they get Mozart's hair from as he was buried in an unmarked grave and there is a skull which is claimed to be Mozart's but there is so far no evidence that is true.


----------



## Minona (Mar 25, 2013)

Burroughs said:


> Where did they get Mozart's hair from as he was buried in an unmarked grave and there is a skull which is claimed to be Mozart's but there is so far no evidence that is true.


Where did they get hair? From his head. I think as a kid, but maybe as an adult, on his death bed. You don't need to wait until someone's died.

I don't know about the skull. There's something about it having more teeth now than when it went missing. I'm more convinced by the death mask, but there's no DNA in that, I just mention it because the skull doesn't fit the death mask.


----------

